# Denver area welding/fabrication?



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Colorado4x4.org will have all the fab guys you want.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

FastFXR said:


> Colorado4x4.org will have all the fab guys you want.


^ he speaks the truth. Any 4WD shop should be able to hook you up, expect to pay $80 to $100 / hour for shop rates though. If you can find someone with fab skills they can probably hook you up for much less. I'd help but time isn't really something I have much of these days, several projects sitting on my garage floor in the form of untouched steel.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm in ft Collins and can handle steel and aluminum welding. I'm in Moab for a week, leaving today. Shot me a pm if you'd like to get together.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of what you come up with. Looking to do something similar with my truck


----------

